# looking for a teacher



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I am wondering who would be close enough to drive to, for a lesson once and a while. I am interested in learning more about lead playing (mainly classic rock and blues-rock stuff, and rockabilly style playing) and just bettering myself as a guitarist.

I need someone who is a good teacher, and understands what I am looking for (mainly some guidance and what to work on) and is within a few hours drive.

I live in Kirkland Lake, North Bay is 2 1/2 hours away. I would consider driving there, or somewhere else every few months for a few hour lesson.

Anyone??

Andrew


----------

